# WTB Glycine dial



## TRANSPORTER (Feb 10, 2013)

*WTB Glycine dial*


View Advert


Guys im after a Glycine dial (WW2) seconds at 6 to fit an AS1130 movement so I can finish my project. Many thanks, NOS or used, as long as everything is legible on the dial.




*Advertiser*




TRANSPORTER



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£0.01



*Category*

Wanted


----------

